

Protesters rally outside Facebook HQ over 'real name' policy - chdir
http://mashable.com/2015/06/01/drag-facebook-real-name/

======
paulhauggis
So the same group that wants less harassment online also wants a policy that
will make harassment infinitely harder to prevent.

If this is what this group is protesting about, they must not have too many
serious issues.

